# Rusty, Faded, Early  Schwinn Superior



## schwinnderella (Jul 24, 2020)

Lots of heavy rust and fading. Seat and wheels were added by me , I got it without seat and wheels.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 24, 2020)

Very nice. Glad you put that back together. Quite a bit of rust on there. Paint held up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2020)

Great looking 1939 Superior Racer!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a 1940/41 new world I'm this color....wish I knew the color name...nice bike you got there!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 9, 2020)

looks like i could ride it ? frame a 52 or 54cm ? trade you a different bike 1900 columbia chainless


----------

